# HELP! I think my hedgehog has cancer



## Hanssssssssss (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm really not sure If Sheldon has cancer or not,I know this is a funny question but can you tell me if it is a tumor or just his testis.I read that hedgehog testis are inside their body but Sheldon's are really visible. I am really concerned since I am a new hedgehog owner

He is always sleeping, I rarely see him awake even at night. he walks slowly (is that normal?)


----------



## Hanssssssssss (Oct 18, 2012)

This is a picture of him


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're seeing a nice round lump... or two nice round lumps in that area, they're probably his gonads. 

I've read a lot of posts that suggest they're completely internal... no bumps or anything, but I don't think that's really the case with a good number of hedgie boys. My own little boy's were certainly visible from the outside. Not like a rat's or anything. But you could definitely see where they were. 

In terms of sleeping... many hedgies are awake only at night and freeze in place when they see/hear/smell someone in the area. If you want a little more evidence of his nightly activities (or lack thereof), you could hook a bike odometer to his wheel (I'm assuming he has a wheel) and see how far he goes. The walking slowly... dunno... mine all did/do the scamper quickly, then freeze in place type of thing. Though, when I first brought each of them home, they did walk differently than they did after settling in: Satin was a high-stepper who came from a shavings on to vellux... she used to step very high to accommodate needing to get through the shavings when there weren't any. In time, she figured it out, stopped stepping so high and ran around rather quickly. Texie was a rescue who needed time to settle in. Bella too. After they figured out what was home, they adopted the scamper around quality. 

Now, if your little fella is limping while walking or seems off balance, then that's a different thing. Other than walking slowly, do his movements seem to flow naturally?


----------



## Hanssssssssss (Oct 18, 2012)

smhufflepuff said:


> If you're seeing a nice round lump... or two nice round lumps in that area, they're probably his gonads.
> 
> I've read a lot of posts that suggest they're completely internal... no bumps or anything, but I don't think that's really the case with a good number of hedgie boys. My own little boy's were certainly visible from the outside. Not like a rat's or anything. But you could definitely see where they were.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the info. I was really worried because there are no vets here in our area and I think that a vet costs more than my hedgehog
Maybe he is just adjusting to his new home. I bought him 3 days ago, but his walking is really slow. 
I feed him cat food and I mix chopped worms to it because he does not eat his food without worms. is that ok?
He doesn't have a wheel yet. I was looking for the closed one. the only ones I can see here are the wire ones which are bad for their toes.

I also noticed his severely dry skin so I gave him a bath earlier this day and rinsed him with water and olive oil. Is that also alright?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

The testicles are visible on all of our males, and every single male I've handled (other than babies). They're just not low-hanging away from the body like a dogs, and not as prominent as a rat's, but definitely visible - some moreso than others.

What temperature is the cage, and what heating source do you use? Slow moving could be from it being a bit too cold, or you could just have a low-energy hedgehog.

The bath and olive oil are fine, but I find that oils are better at preventing dry skin, not solving dry skin that's already there. I suggest Humilac, a topical spray. It works wonders.

What kind of cat food are you using?


----------



## Hanssssssssss (Oct 18, 2012)

moxieberry said:


> The testicles are visible on all of our males, and every single male I've handled (other than babies). They're just not low-hanging away from the body like a dogs, and not as prominent as a rat's, but definitely visible - some moreso than others.
> 
> What temperature is the cage, and what heating source do you use? Slow moving could be from it being a bit too cold, or you could just have a low-energy hedgehog.
> 
> ...


I'm not using any heating sources since I'm here in the Philippines and it's not too cold in here. He's just approximately 2 1/2 months old

I'm using the cat food they eat on the pet store. I don't know the brand because I bought the repacked one since it's cheaper. I think cat food brands are different here in our country


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A friend of mine is making wheels over there, his name is Siege, he's on Facebook and in this group https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/hedgehoghappenings/ if you'd like to talk with him about wheels.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Hmmm... it is possible that the slow moving is heat-related. I'm not 100% sure how the temp is where you are... just did a quick search on Manila high and low temps which is ranging btwn 77-95F per the weather underground. Assuming you're near there and figuring that the outdoor temp reflects the indoor temp... two thoughts: 
1. If you have any air conditioning on, it might be making the temp too low for the little guy or if he's in a draft caused by a fan, it could be having some not-so-good effects.
2. Even though 77F should be plenty warm, if there's a wide variation... like if he actually experiences the 18F degree change, that may be more than his body is able to deal with. It would help if you can keep his cage within ~5 degree range instead of 18.
If you don't have one already, it's definitely worth it to get a thermometer for his cage (not just the room, but for inside his cage). That way you can monitor how things are for him very directly.

It's also possible he felt a bit chilly after his bath if he wasn't completely dry before you set him back in his house. 

I'm hoping that maybe he's just a little nervous/scared right now and he'll come around. Does he always move slowly? Or, when he's out for a cuddle with you, does he move around more quickly?


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Could also be that he's too hot. Above 80 degrees most hedgehogs are less active. Definitely get a thermometer for the cage.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

moxieberry said:


> Could also be that he's too hot. Above 80 degrees most hedgehogs are less active. Definitely get a thermometer for the cage.


Tell that to my hogs


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm really thankful you posted this because if your hedgy has cancer, so does mine. Mine has the exact same lumps in that area and I was worried it was fatty tissue and considered putting him on a diet! lol
Glad to know it's just his gonads. 
Yes, by all means, get yourself a thermometer to put your mind at ease. I stare at mine all day on and off to make sure it's where it's suppose to be. Especially if you're using anytype of air conditioning.
By the way, you're little man has an adorable butt!


----------



## myhedgehogsnameispudge (Oct 29, 2013)

*?*



Hanssssssssss said:


> I'm really not sure If Sheldon has cancer or not,I know this is a funny question but can you tell me if it is a tumor or just his testis.I read that hedgehog testis are inside their body but Sheldon's are really visible. I am really concerned since I am a new hedgehog owner
> 
> He is always sleeping, I rarely see him awake even at night. he walks slowly (is that normal?)


Hey i just got my hedgehog into a vet, he has a bump just like that by his back legs. He hasn't been drinking or eating, . He is extremely light.


----------

